

Programmer Sentenced To Death In Iran For Upload Software - jrabone
http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/programmer-sentenced-to-death-in-iran-for-upload-software-55430

======
jcromartie
The more that I read about this, the more I get the feeling that there were
specific political reasons to target this individual. I don't know how a
country like Iran would even know he developed some software. He probably was
outspoken against the regime.

~~~
tikhonj
It could also be a specific political reason to target _somebody_. Perhaps he
did not do much on his own, but he represents the foreign internet, which Iran
wants to remove from their country. They might just want to start scaring
their populace regarding the internet before replacing it with a country-wide
network.

------
ahelwer
I have some Iranian friends here in Canada. A year or two ago they signed a
petition calling for the release of this man. They are now on a list entitled
"Enemies of Islam" and have heard through the grapevine of Iranian officials
asking people to find dirt on them. These people are insane.

------
zalew
361 points 2 days ago 109 comments <http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3484674>

------
HyprMusic
Does anyone have any information on the software he wrote specifically did or
was called?

~~~
bamdad
This website is translated version of a website which is related to the
Iranian government.
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fa&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fa&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.shafaf.ir%2Ffa%2Fpages%2F%3Fcid%3D17429)

It is written here that he was a developer and an author of the largest
Iranian pornographic websites. (I cannot believe it because according to
Persian Wikipedia , he studied in the best University of Technology in Iran
called Sharif University which means that he could get fund from any
University in the world to continue his studies and that was what he did , He
traveled to Canada to study in the Victoria university but when he heard that
his father is sick he went back to Iran to see his father but the Iranian
Cyber arrested him) His wife claimed that he just developed a software which
he didn't know about where it was about to used. And as usual that a developer
put his name in a file inside the software package he wrote his name in a file
without the knowledge of where its going to be used.

[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fa&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fa&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffa.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2F%25D8%25B3%25D8%25B9%25DB%258C%25D8%25AF_%25D9%2585%25D9%2584%25DA%25A9%25E2%2580%258C%25D9%25BE%25D9%2588%25D8%25B1)

~~~
eternalban
The "confession" [1] was posted to vimeo.com. The claim is that he operated
under the pseudonym "Siavash Hosseinkhani" (apparently the operator of a
avizoon.org) [2]

He was kept in solitary for 1 year in Evin prison and tortured. Use your
imagination...[see 4,8]

And he is not the only one from Aryamehr University of Technology (now called
Sharif by IRI) currently held by Islamic Republic of Iran. Omid
Kokabee[3][4][5], a young physicist (just look at him; he is one us, a geek)
is also currently held in IRI dungeons.

It is a terror regime that terrorizes its own citizens. Plain and simple. [6]

All this talk about nuclear program, etc., while for 30+ years the West and
East have been /quite happily/ under the table doing business with this gang.
It is business. The rest that we get to see is show business. They could have
been toppled years ago. Even today, they push just enough to get business
concessions, then they back track.[7]

[1]: <http://vimeo.com/16593462>

[2]:
[http://revolutionaryfesenjan.blogspot.com/2010/12/solidarity...](http://revolutionaryfesenjan.blogspot.com/2010/12/solidarity-
is-urgently-needed-for-case.html)

[3]: <http://utexas.academia.edu/OmidKokabee>

[4]: [http://features.kodoom.com/en/iran-politics/iran-
imprisons-p...](http://features.kodoom.com/en/iran-politics/iran-imprisons-
physicist-from-university-of-texas/v/2904/)

[5]: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omid_Kokabee>

[6]: <https://duckduckgo.com/c/Prisoners_and_detainees_of_Iran>

[7]:
[http://www.rferl.org/content/sarkozy_warns_attack_iran_chaos...](http://www.rferl.org/content/sarkozy_warns_attack_iran_chaos/24458139.html)

[8]: [https://persianbanoo.wordpress.com/2011/07/16/shocking-
accou...](https://persianbanoo.wordpress.com/2011/07/16/shocking-accounts-of-
pressures-and-torture-to-obtain-false-confession-from-post-doctoral-student-
omid-kokabi/)

------
dchuk
most likely a spy/connected to a spy system/something similar. The story is
just a front.

